# Motorhome Driving Travel in China



## 90613 (May 1, 2005)

Has anybody thought of driving your own motorhome or camping vans in China? We are experienced in this kind of travel and glad to offer you our service with our expertise and reply to any of related inquiries . Detailed inforamtion please visit :

http://www.chinaexploration.com/overland.asp


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

My other half also has a massive desire to visit Tibet and Everest so maybe its possible to do that in a m/van, any suggestions?

Have a look at http://www.xor.org.uk/silkroute/index.html a very interesting site for people interested in the more 'challenging' motorhome journies.

This is something i am definately considering on (hopefully) early retirement. Would the van be up to it? One lady of the aforementioned website/club piloted her elderly eldiss m/home to china in 2002 on her own! (see also MMM feb04). If she can do it , surely we can!

pete


----------



## 90613 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for your quick reply . Yes, you can drive your own van to Tibet and other part of China. Of course, you need to drive your van to China through middle Asia , which you need to talk with the countries en route yourself. We will be responsible for your trip in China and Tibet. It will be better to have more people and vans to join you so that you can have more people to share the cost.

Nothing is improblem with our assistance. We are just doing this tours. If you like, we can talk about it privately in detail . Our email : [email protected] or [email protected]


----------

